# Best way to disinfect python water changer



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just bought two different size python water changers off our local craigslist. One is the 25 foot the other is the 50 foot got them for 40.00. I am planning on using the 50 footer and would like to hear suggetions on how to disinfect it before using.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Just syphon bleach water between two 5 gallon buckets. 3 times. Rinse 3 times.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

That and maybe rinse with some dechlorinated water that should kill the bleach afterwards.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Fill sink or tub with bleach water,then attach small pump to hose on python and let pump pull bleach water from sink/tub through hose and empty back into sink/tub.(let dry completely)
I bought a pump for my python to drain the water from tank so I don't waste water with traditional faucet adapter. (also pump is faster at removing water).
Also use it during the winter when it's too cold to open the door and let old water run outside.
During summer, I just use sink adapter to fill the tank but remove the adapter to drain water and let it snake across the floor to door and outside.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

roadmaster said:


> Fill sink or tub with bleach water,then attach small pump to hose on python and let pump pull bleach water from sink/tub through hose and empty back into sink/tub.(let dry completely)
> I bought a pump for my python to drain the water from tank so I don't waste water with traditional faucet adapter. (also pump is faster at removing water).
> Also use it during the winter when it's too cold to open the door and let old water run outside.
> During summer, I just use sink adapter to fill the tank but remove the adapter to drain water and let it snake across the floor to door and outside.


 I use that method too.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope you TPT moderators don't mind a little thread revival? It's only been a couple months, a week and a few days. Thanks.

I just wanna bring the topic back up for a little bit. Say, what if one simply just runs very, very hot water (hot water knob turned to the max) through the tubing for a few minutes while cleaning the gravel vac tubing on the outside with hot water as well to disinfect? Probably, but I just want to make sure.. Isn't it enough to disinfect? Or would bacteria, parasites still be able to adhere to the tubings? Would really hot water be enough to kill say bacteria, parasites, worms, diseases that plague aquariums? I just want to make sure I don't infect one tank after another since I do own multiple fish tanks, and one or two tanks I have, unfortunately, is infected with worms, and I have columnaris the other tank, which is in my quarantine tank, etc. I'm planning to disinfect the tubing after doing each tank to prevent diseases from transferring. 

Any thoughts on this instead of using bleach? Maybe use potassium permanganate instead? By the way, what is the easiest way to remove mold that has developed inside of the tubings?


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Bleach is the cheapest, most effective to sanitize and neutralize.

Sounds as though for your needs, silicone hoses for each tank are the answer.

At least, the section of hose that goes into the tank. That hose can connect into the main hose for syphoning only.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

NeonFlux said:


> I hope you TPT moderators don't mind a little thread revival? It's only been a couple months, a week and a few days. Thanks.
> 
> I just wanna bring the topic back up for a little bit. Say, what if one simply just runs very, very hot water (hot water knob turned to the max) through the tubing for a few minutes while cleaning the gravel vac tubing on the outside with hot water as well to disinfect? Probably, but I just want to make sure.. Isn't it enough to disinfect? Or would bacteria, parasites still be able to adhere to the tubings? Would really hot water be enough to kill say bacteria, parasites, worms, diseases that plague aquariums? I just want to make sure I don't infect one tank after another since I do own multiple fish tanks, and one or two tanks I have, unfortunately, is infected with worms, and I have columnaris the other tank, which is in my quarantine tank, etc. I'm planning to disinfect the tubing after doing each tank to prevent diseases from transferring.
> 
> Any thoughts on this instead of using bleach? Maybe use potassium permanganate instead? By the way, what is the easiest way to remove mold that has developed inside of the tubings?


I think heat is also a good idea (but may be not the most practical). Since bleach is not very 
effective against mycobacteria that cause fish TB. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1752081&postcount=86
(note: 30 min !)


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

KH2PO4 said:


> I think heat is also a good idea (but may be not the most practical). Since bleach is not very
> effective against mycobacteria that cause fish TB.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1752081&postcount=86
> (note: 30 min !)


If a higher than normal concentration of bleach doesn't kill everything, including mycobacteria, white vinegar certainly will. http://www.asm.org/index.php/asm-ne...gar-kills-tuberculosis-and-other-mycobacteria. Maybe doing a prolonged soak in both separately. Also, if you have metricide 14 (glutaraldehyde used to dose liquid carbon), I assume that would also work since it's designed to sterilize surgical instruments, on second thought that would be expensive.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

You cannot sanitize dirt.

Get some very long tube brushes and clean first.

TSP is an alternative to chlorine bleach. It's used to sanitize items for home brewing.

Fill up a bucket and syphon slowly between 2 buckets. Duration vs exposure.


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

If you're really worried about it, F10 SC veterinary disinfectant. I use it to clean my reptile enclosures and supplies. Completely safe and kills everything (with the right concentration and set time).


----------

